
Show HN: Curated Software alternatives and comparisons with no ads - pawnednow
https://hackerspad.net/
======
ssddanbrown
On your pricing page:

> Listing on hackerspad is east

Otherwise, nice clean design; was easy to navigate on my phone. Found my own
project listed and saw the usual suspects listed as alternatives. Good job &
good luck with it.

~~~
pawnednow
Bookstack is my favourite piece of software. Easy to manage on a $5 DO droplet
and easy to udpadte. It is also something that I recommend everyone to use if
they have some server management experience. I featured your software on the
site.

~~~
ssddanbrown
Oh, that's awesome, thanks!

------
r0xsh
for the folks that dont know :)
[https://alternativeto.net/](https://alternativeto.net/)

------
someonenice
Great effort. Some missing features \- The Software license. Specially if its
Opensource or not. \- Other details - Language etc.

------
pawnednow
Created this as a part of an experiment learning some tools like python, PHP,
wordpress, Redis, Nginx and so many more.

